# Psychic Reading Never Came True



## bucks_lass (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just need a little pick me up. I visited a psychic back in October of last year, I have seen her once before and knew the majority of what she told me had been spot on, so went back again for a second time.
She really got my hopes up this time round. She was so adamant I would be pregnant at Christmas that she was getting goose pimples on her arms - wish she showed me with great delight, along with smiling constantly, making me think that the time was soon. 
Christmas has come and gone......nothing happened. I'm so dis-heartened and a bit angry that someone can get away with getting my hopes up. These people should not be allowed to play with our emotions...but then again its all money making and what do they care. I've learned a hard lesson I think.


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

bucks_lass ... im so sorry your in that situation, it can be very hard not to believe them because its what we want so much, hope you can bounce back from it, i had one tell me i wasn't going to be pregnant for a long time when i was in the middle of a treatment and another told me i was definitely pregnant on another treatment nd when i came to do my test it was negative so it was even harder to take because I believed, we will have to learn to take them with a pinch of salt. Hope you feel better soon      xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

buck_lass - as jo-a says need to take it all with a pinch of salt, I think a good pychic won't actually tell you directly about babies but might hint at it, I hope it won't be long before your dream of a baby does come true! D x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi hun, im sorry to hear of ur pain, i can however give u some advice, one thing i have learnt over the years with numerous readings and being meduimistic ( i can see and talk to the spirits, but i do not practice or give readings) is that the connection between the spirit world and the living world is like having a dodgy phone signal. u say u have had a reading from this lady before and found her to be acurate, but remember alot of the time the information they gives u isnt exactly personal,. for example. if a women in her 40's came to a reader they could say about a dead parent, now its not quite making things up but there is a high chance, so be careful with what information u take on board.

however when u do find yourself in the company of a real reader its very hard to give exact dates/places/people. she may have senced u were going to be pregnant but in fact it could be a feeling of u with a baby concieved at xmas.. so could actually be someone close to you and not yourself,. but also the timeline is extremly difficult to tell so it may not have been this xmas; it could be next xmas or in 10 years time. alot of the reading is based on ' feeling' and 'instinct' 

i know this is alot of information but i wanted to be as clear as i could for you, its a very sketchy buisness, i was told years ago i would have one child before i turned 21 and id be pregnant with twins by the time im 23.... well im 23 in april and there is still no sign of any baby. but i have been told a few times of twins in my future, so im staying hopefull. 

again sorry this is so long lol love and babydust xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi bucks_lass

I've had 2 readings whilst ttc, I definitely remember the 2nd time I went her telling me at the very start of the reading that she wasn't a fortune teller, she was just there to pass on messages from the Spirit world.  So as DippyGirl says I think a good psychic medium won't actually give you specific 'fortune telling' info on babies etc.  Mine didn't ask me any question and I didn't give her any clues about what was going on in my life (I just nodded or said yes/no but kept info to a minimum).  She picked up on the fact that I was feeling sad and that I felt like I had something 'missing', and told me the Spirit world was telling me not to dispair and that what ever I wished for I would get but that I had to be brave and strong, and that the Spirit world was always listening.  She also told me she could see celebration and champagne corks popping etc etc, so I (obviously!) took this to mean I WOULD get my wish of a baby and that my family would be ecstatic, hence the celebrating - however....I'm still waiting and it's looking increasingly likely that we won't conceive    So looks like the 'message' wasn't about a baby for me afterall....maybe for someone else in my family, but not me.  It's hard not to get drawn into these things, especially when we're feeling vulnerable and looking for direction.  I still try to remain open minded about Spiritualism but it's hard not to feel disappointed when the readings don't turn out the way you'd hoped or interpreted....

Try to keep strong, big hugs


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Just to let you know I had tons of readings were they told me Ill be having a baby at such and such time and they never happen. But the last medium I went to see told mto e everything about my life but not talk of babies. Finally at the end of the reading she ask me what I wanted to know about and I said all I want to know isif I should go for treatment to have a baby or should I just leave the whole thing behind me. She say go for it, this time it will work but first bathe yourself with various plants and flowers she gave me and then it will work ah and she also say it will be a boy. So at the end it came true. But I sometimes think it was just coincidence and a bit of luck of the draw. But mainly it was down to me and DH who put ourself into extremes diet, vitamins and general effort to produce the best eggs and sperms for our last ICS_I.

Good luck to you all ladies xx

havana
_


----------



## Firerayne (Jan 4, 2013)

Honey I'm sorry you had that experience as a reader myself I agree that sometimes you can see things happen but get the timings wrong. I have predicted many pregnancies but a genuine reader won't tell you. I don't tell people but make a note for myself to see if it happens but a professional is not supposed to give advice on babies, law or health it's against their ethics. There are some exceptions and not all are wrong. I was told there would be baby news in 2012 there was but unfortunately it wasn't for me it was my sis in law. But I take any baby messages with a pinch of salt that way if they are right (and I've been told many times ill have a family against impossible odds,) it will be a happy surprise. My advice is dont pin any hopes on readers, take it with you but don't dwell on it. Also as I always tell clients the future is not set in stone. I may see them changing jobs but if they decide for whatever reason they don't want to it won't happen as we still have free will. I hope she was right for you but just got her timings off xx hugs


----------



## StaceyMarieJ (Nov 3, 2013)

People pick up energy from your current state, thought patterns and behaviour - where you are currently sets in motion your future, it is a snapshot of time and as we all know we change our thoughts and behaviour all the time and ultimately we then change our future.

People pick up on the _potentials_ of our future based on what we do and think now but bear in mind you can change that and your future.

So the psychic may have done this and with you free will you may have changed it, or blocked it.

I am sorry you feel disappointed and my belief/explanation may not take that sting away but we have the power to change our future, no one else, we are so powerful we can even hinder our potential and it may come to nothing.


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

I travelled all the way to Whitby coz I was told of an amazing psychic.....that was 3 years ago she told me I was gonna have a daughter....... I believed her because she also said I had 2 sons & a daughter. From my first marriage. But still trying I would love to give my husband his biggest wish of becoming a father.....it breaks my heart seeing his pain every month...for 7 years I git told it was my weight so I've now lost 8 stone but still no joy....I'm taking clomid at the moment and praying this month it's me....I had the most vivid dream last night that I was giving my cousin a c section....I actually cut her stomach and out popped this beautiful little girl with big eyes who said hello. She was wearing a lovely little mint green trouser suit edged in tiny pink n purple flowers. So much detail. Do you think this could mean anything??


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

I swear the same always happens to me. I always get the same types of promises. I'm always told that I'll have a child sometime soon. But it never happens. I feel like they're vultures. They feed off our hopes and dreams. They don't know how crushing it is for people in our situations to hear stuff like this that won't ever come true. I'm just heartbroken by all the lies.


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm also giving up on psychics! These people are just cruel. I also always receive such a positive reading... and then nothing ever comes of it! It just destroys me to have hope and then get it taken away again. I'm not sure why I let myself do this. Sigh.


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Just wanted to add my name to the list of failed psychic readings. I never would have bought into this type of thing before but in the end I did. After everything I went though (I have been TTC since loosing a baby several years ago) I was absolutely desperate. This time last year the so-called psychic told me that I would be pregnant by September 2013 - Of course that never happened because it was a lie. In hindsight I feel like such a fool for falling for it. To top it off I had to give her my full name, my husband's full name and our dates of birth in order for her to 'do the reading'. Now I am terrified that someone out there who I don't even know has our personal information. I feel like such a fool and I can't believe I was so naive. 

I am not saying that all psychics are like this but I do believe that there are a lot of people out there who are just out to make a bit of easy money on the back of other people's misery. The worst part of it is that they are giving desperate women false hope. For them it may be an easy way to make a few pounds but infertility is an absolutely devastating thing to go through and to us its real life. How these people are able to sleep at night I will never know.


----------



## gravadlax (Dec 4, 2013)

A good psychic will not do a reading on a number of topics - pregnancy, death, lottery and cannot tell someone what to do e.g leave your husband, go ahead and have a affair etc. I have very strict rules on this and I am known to refuse anyone who books in specifically for a pregnancy prediction. If however I get a message that comes voluntarily about a birth, which I did recently where I knew a lady was going to be pregnant on her wedding day, I will let her know, there is a a strong indication of you being pregnant but its free will and things can change. For example at that moment her spirit was giving me an strong indication that there will be a baby but with free will, things change and factors such as stress and also the husband who I had no connection to, could change the outcome.  I am very guarded with my messages as there is a huge responsibility with that comes with proving readings. Personally I have not sought readings from other psychics for my IVF outcome although my grandmother two years ago at the Spiritual College came through a someone during a demonstration on stage to say that I would have children. My teacher afterwards whispered in my ear that "although the conception is not entirely natural, they will be your babies 100%. This was shocking to me as I was about to go on my first attempt in a month after this course and he had no idea that I wanted children or that I was going for IVF. Obviously based on that, I could have been really upset that he/they were wrong as that first cycle failed.  I didn't want to cloud my intuition with what I obviously wanted as I felt that it was best to not know and take the chance. This time I went decided that what will be, will be and took the "need to pregnant" and went with the intention that I will accept the outcome whatever it may be. I cried my heart out when I got my BFP. I would advise anyone looking for psychic readings about your outcome to not do it.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I had a psychic reading a few years ago and she told me 100% definitely I would have a baby in 18 months.  I think that was 4 years ago now.  Everything else she told me was a load of rubbish too.  She had fantastic feedback on her ******** page and keep asking people to post feedback so I left a post saying I was disappointed and that nothing she said had come true.  She just instantly deleted the post!  That explains why she had only good feedback....

Another one I had a phone reading from about 4 months ago and she said I'd have a baby girl soon and then went on to talk about a load of other things, none of which made sense.  At the end she asked if I had any questions and I asked if she had any time-line for the baby and she said "I just feel it will be very soon and don't worry you won't need fertility treatment, it will all happen naturally".  As soon as she said that I felt like hanging up!  I found it quite funny that she specifically said we wouldn't need fertility treatment.  Hubby has zero sperm so I don't know how she came up with that one!!  Grrr.


----------

